# IVF - how to improve egg / embryo quality



## rosy (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi

although I produce lots of eggs, our embryo quality is not good.

how can I improve my egg / embryo quality or what tests can I have done which would advise me what is wrong / how to address this

can egg / embryo quality be improved or is this a dead end?

thank you
Rosy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Egg and embryo quality can be improved to a certain degree. If you have always got a high number of eggs, they may need to look at your stimulation protocol and try to produce fewer eggs and therefore fewer embryos and in that way let the smaller number be of better quality.

Sarah


----------

